# Planning Meeting



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can any of you lovely ladies tell me what happens at a Planning Meeting for our first IUI? Do I need to be waxed  

Any information will be useful, especially if you are in Exeter too!

Thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nobody seems to be able to help with this one. Have I got the name of the meeting wrong? 

I have received a letter saying I must take a cool bag and ice pack to transport my medication home so at least I know now that we will be talking about the meds at the meeting and what to do with them. I'm assuming the Planning Meeting is all about setting dates and explaining the process to me? 

I thought I'd write an update in case anyone else is in the same boat as me and doesn't know what to expect at these meetings with the IUI nurse. Still happy to get any extra information off this board if anyone has any though


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi cinnamon....Where have you got up to so far with your hospital? Unless your actually starting your cycle from this day of the letter I really don't think they'll do anything down 'there' lol.....but once you do start your AF they will bring you in for an internal ultrasound roughly on day 2 then day 8 then every other day til your follicles are ready for thy iui  and they will probably give you your teach aswell on how to do the injections etc at your planning meeting.....goodluck xx


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi MrsA85,

Thank you   I think I will have to wait for another month after the meeting as I will be about day 24 of my cycle and from what I've read on other posts I will have to start down regulating on day 21. I'm not 100% sure but I guess that's what I can ask at the meeting. I'm thinking I should use the meeting as a chance to ask as many questions as I can think of... I will have to start writing them down  

At least the letter has confirmed there will be some meds coming home with me so we seem to be getting started - YAY! 

Thanks again xx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi cinnamon sorry for late reply I missed the notification.....

It's very rare for you to down reg with iui you know......I've only had to wait for 1st day of AF they then call you in between days 2-5 for a scan and bloods you will start your injections if your medicated an then they will call you back usually on day 8 for another scan an bloods then they will keep an eye on you every other day or 2 days and when your follicle(s) are ready you will go in for the iui usually 12-36hrs after you take your trigger shot. But I have known for someone to down reg too so it's not uncommon either you will just have to ask your doctor  

Goodluck xx


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooh that is LOADS of help thank you!!! I am stressing a bit about how much time I will need off work as I work in a school and the hospital is over an hour away, so that information is so valuable to me thank you. 

I now have a little hope that I will be starting my injections about Feb 20th if AF is on time and that's exciting! I am prepared that if I do have to down reg then it will be next month instead though. 

After 14 months of investigations it'll be nice to feel like I'm actually doing something that might improve our chances of having our own BFP   We saw our friends 3 week old baby boy yesterday and it made me really clucky! I couldn't help but be an ickle bit envious of them and their beautiful family.

Thanks again MRSA85 xxx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm exactly the same as you I work in a school......and I worried an stressed etc but tbh I'm not bothered now it's tough this is my future and work can wait and your entitled to the appts, I'm about an hours drive from work too with my hospital but they know that an the only other hospital local to my school is pretty much equidistant but I don't live that side to go there! Please don't stress just relax and take it easy.....have you told the school? My hr are so so nice the head didn't seem so understanding but tbh I'm not bothered as that's what my union is for if they do or say anything  
I've just started my 3rd cycle yesterday an luckily my 1st 2 appts have fell in half term which is good and tbh my 3rd might fall on the Sunday before I go back   I really hope your AF arrives soon and you get your little miracle that you've been longing for I really do wish you the best of luck and if you have any questions just ask I know I've only just seen this again but I get lots of emails from the jan/feb iui thread it moves so fast so I missed it again  when you do start though pop onto that thread there's lots of ladies going through iui too  xxx


----------

